# Mr Excel HimSelf Is BANNED from Youtube!?



## jgthtrotih (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

I woke up this morning and this is what i found!..This happen on the Dec 26 or 27th...i watched his videos everyday..and even followed some of them...TELL ME WHY YOUTUBE!..DID YOU BAN HIM....He Was "The King Of Youtube!"

Mr Excel Blog Post: http://www.mrexcel.com/weblog/2009/12/jilted-by-youtube-without-explanation.shtml

YouTube Account: http://www.youtube.com/user/bjele123 (BANNED)

What Up With That Youtube!!

Thanks!


----------



## PaulGroom (Jan 1, 2010)

Very odd!!

Its got to be a mistake surely?

 I watched a lot of those videos and couldnt see anything wrong with them???


----------



## jgthtrotih (Jan 1, 2010)

PaulGroom,

Its got to be! i read over the "policy" and it says videos cant contain P**N,animal abuse.. ETC...and i didnt see any of that!..although..youtube was hacked on christmas day..and that is the day his account got deleted!?!?!..hope this will be sorted out and all will be well again!

Thanks!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 1, 2010)

Sometimes these sites just do this stuff and then get on the high horse when you protest. I read of a guy who used PayPal; he ran a successful marketing campaign and heaps of people went to his site. PP saw a spike in activity with his account, assumed that it was suspicious and, without trying to contact him, froze the account for 6 months. 

Denis


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 4, 2010)

Tracked down the story, maybe you'll find it interesting.

Denis


----------



## jgthtrotih (Jan 5, 2010)

SydneyGeek,

It's a bunch of BULL!!!...i think youtube has nothing to do so they'll just go pick on the little guy...i mean "Mr Excel" shouldnt have gotten ban! he fallowed all the rules and regulations..nothing is (was) wrong with his account...there are THOUSANDS of p**n,abuse,bomb making, etc..type videos on youtube and they have been on there for YEARS!...so i think youtube just picking on him because they can and there's really isn't anything he can do..what is your take on it?

Thanks!


----------



## scottylad2 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it's to do with advertising his books and stuff on there......they like paid for that kinda stuff and maybe mentioning it so often in his youtube blogs irked them as they didn't sanction free advertising.....just a guess though


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree -- it's definitely BULL. 

I was just trying to point out that these guys can and do make arbitrary decisions, and then pretend that they hold the moral high ground and the banned person should have known better. It sucks. 

Denis


----------



## sous2817 (Jan 5, 2010)

scottylad2 said:


> I think it's to do with advertising his books and stuff on there......they like paid for that kinda stuff and maybe mentioning it so often in his youtube blogs irked them as they didn't sanction free advertising.....just a guess though



If you do a search for "commercial" on their site, all of those companies are paying for their videos to be hosted?


----------



## scottylad2 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm just guessing so maybe it's nothing to do with it. Their T&C makes mention of direct advertising though. Mr Excel is very sucsessful, and (rightly so in my opinion) mentions his books and seminars fairly regularly. A wonderful learning resource. 

I guess in most xases the "comercials" you mention are mostly clips posted by other people sending up or showing a particularly funny Ad and not by the companies themselves. I still get the podcasts from I-Tunes, so we're not losing Mr Excel altogether!


----------



## sous2817 (Jan 5, 2010)

Point taken....it's just irritating when people get worked over with very little explanation from "the powers that be".  I find it hard to believe that Mr. Excel is raking in the cash from his YouTube "advertisements"...at least I hope not!  Nonetheless, thank goodness for Itunes!


----------



## TyroneK (Jan 8, 2010)

A better example would be Autodesk. They post hundreds of videos on YouTube including some that do nothing but promote their products.


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 8, 2010)

> A better example would be Autodesk. They post hundreds of videos on YouTube including some that do nothing but promote their products.


TyroneK,

I removed your link. We really don't need to see an example, unless the point of your post is to advertise, which goes against our rules.


----------



## TyroneK (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry, after rereading my post I can see how that could have come across as a little spammy. The link I provided was just one I had come across that is clearly product promotion with no added value. The company that created and posted it certainly doesn't require extra promotion from me.


----------



## shift-del (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone

I just noticed that Bill is back on YT.
http://www.youtube.com/user/bjele123


----------



## jgthtrotih (Jan 9, 2010)

GREAT NEWS!

thanks for the update (shift-del)! wonder when it happen i checked yesterday an it said it was still suspended...anyways i HAPPY to hear it!..an wonder what all the fuss was about..guess nothing to serious.

Thanks!


----------



## dmj120 (Jan 10, 2010)

YouTude has gone to hell!!  Admittedly, I have not watched the Mr.Execl videos, but rest asured - it ain't just him.

I've know several to get banned - or at least having videos or sound deleted.


----------



## MrExcel (Jan 11, 2010)

Isn't that strange...I *AM* back at YouTube.

Cool. 

I did find the names of a few editors there and appealed.
Also...Leo Laporte mentioned me near the end of TWiT #229 (within 5 minutes of the end). He talked about how cloud computing is dangerous when you don't own the cloud. Maybe that got someone's attention. Hard to say.

The only thing that can get you banned on the spot is an invasion of privacy or harrassing someone.  If you violate copyright, they have a 3 strikes rule. So, either I was caught up in the hacking thing, or someone claimed that I was harrassing them.

Thanks for the supportive posts here!

Bill


----------



## jgthtrotih (Jan 11, 2010)

MrExcel,

It didnt make since at first but than i realized it was most likely a misunderstanding..anyway im glad your back at Youtube!...and btw idk if you knew but the day you got ban youtube was hacked..so that might of had something to do with it..i look forward to future videos! 

Thanks!


----------

